# Sticky  MD.2022 Morels



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

It's a new year and I wait impatiently for the return of the morels. Yesterday the high temperature was 61. Today Mother Nature told us be patient once again.








A mycelium resting blanket was provided by her to tell us so. I hope to hear from everyone and best of luck to all... Every year is different but they all start with my impatience.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Redfred - nice to see that you've awakened from hibernation.

Just a friendly reminder below of what they look like!!










If you see any looking like this please send them to me and I will let you know if they are morels, Ha Ha!!  🍷 😎

Best of hunting to all.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

We must all have morels on the brain lol. Another season is quickly approaching. Good luck to all!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

@sb , Phill and I have found our way out of our holes and decided to join the masses. Thank you so much for reminding me what a morel looks like. Every year I try and burn that image into my brain so I will not miss them when I should see them. If I could only remember what they tasted like……[email protected] always a pleasure to hear from you…..i think you will have Md.first find this year ……Best of luck to all…


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

I saw a picture on the western md morel page someone found a very small one today. I’m hoping this year will be better then last year.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Only my third year obsessed with morels (after stumbling on a huge patch on public land in 2010). Checked out one of my good spots in Baltimore County yesterday and nothing but skunk cabbage sprouting. After seeing some Va, WVa, and Ohio sightings, figured it was worth a look but looks way early in the woods. Amazing how the first ones in Maryland come from Western Maryland.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

snowranger said:


> Only my third year obsessed with morels (after stumbling on a huge patch on public land in 2010). Checked out one of my good spots in Baltimore County yesterday and nothing but skunk cabbage sprouting. After seeing some Va, WVa, and Ohio sightings, figured it was worth a look but looks way early in the woods. Amazing how the first ones in Maryland come from Western Maryland.


I Agree, and say it is Weird the way it Swirls around then pops up in Patches reported in places that seem surprising...and then finally comes the Back filling of the Middles of it all across several States .
"The Mystery Will Always Be"


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Any idea what the freeze last night and tonight will do to the morel season in MD? There had to be a bunch of tiny ones under the leaves freeze hard last night.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

snowranger said:


> Only my third year obsessed with morels (after stumbling on a huge patch on public land in 2010). Checked out one of my good spots in Baltimore County yesterday and nothing but skunk cabbage sprouting. After seeing some Va, WVa, and Ohio sightings, figured it was worth a look but looks way early in the woods. Amazing how the first ones in Maryland come from Western Maryland.


Uh, there haven't been any Ohio sighting yet this year! if there were pics, they were from previous seasons. It's wayyyyyy too early for Ohio!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)




----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Where's the date confirmation? And I notice, in the box in the lower left hand corner of that image, where they cite 5 sightings in February and 68 in March. But the confusing one is "other 2022 sightings". Do they mean to imply a January sighting? People can post whatever they want on the internet. I don't buy it.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Took a short walk this morning to an early spot been out of town for work haven’t been able to get out. First ones of the year for me a couple baby black ones. Hopefully the weather cooperates be some more coming up soon. Private land so I left them to grow check back in a few days


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

@Kbshroom

I look forward to hearing and seeing how they grow!  Nice find!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Went for a walk today to check out a new area and listen for turkeys. Found turkeys no shrooms though. I did see someone posted a small black they found in PG today.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Went back to spot I found the two on Sunday. Not much change in five days. Getting some much needed rain and hopefully the temps warm up a little. Did find a half free barely sticking out of the leaves also must’ve been up for awhile the top was burnt from the frost.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

@Kbshroom , It’s nice to see the growth and this cool and wet weather should help keep them fresh. I’ll bet you are about ready for a pan full though. I’m glad to see that work has not taken you out of town and you can keep an eye on them. If work does take you out of town let me know I’ll “ baby sit “ your spots for you………. For free of course………


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Redfred that is very kind of you lol. And yes I’m definitely ready for a fresh batch to eat. I can assure you I won’t let work get in the way of keeping track of my spots but if it does I will let you know hehe


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm getting excited 😊


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Took a stroll this morning in conjunction with some trout fishing. More luck with the trout.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

It's nice to hear from everyone. Another year in the morel mania is just starting so checking in all and say hi. GOOD LUCK ...


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> It's nice to hear from everyone. Another year in the morel mania is just starting so checking in all and say hi. GOOD LUCK ...


Hi! It really is mania! Looking forward to seeing everyone's bounties!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Went to Virginia for Turkey this morning and found a few grays and a couple false


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

They are growing slowly. Found about 10 blacks this morning and 2 tiny grey ones at another spot this afternoon. Finally enough to cook up 😋. Hopefully some warmer weather this week will get them going. Good luck to all!


----------



## JakeR (Apr 15, 2020)

Found two small ones today that were just starting to push through the leaves in Carroll County. Left them to grow some more - hopefully they're still around in a couple of days!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Howdy All — Things are getting started by the looks of it. Good luck to everyone here over the next month, fingers crossed the rain keeps with us and the temps stay down. Stay safe out there folks. 

PS - Good friend sent this today. Ran em over with his zero turn while mowing the lawn…😒, no stump or trees for 100’. NoBalt Co.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I told myself this year I'm going to be patient. It's been a slow warm up but today was so nice I had to go look. So if I'm going anywhere it's to my one early spot. As soon as I walk in the woods and look around I think it's to early the vegetation seems behind what it should be. I took some ground temps. the low was 49 the high was 54 .. Much warmer then I would have thought. Then I get to my little micro climate. Just the one.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

I have checked the last 3 days in different spots. I will again when I get home from work today. Nothing so far. I checked temps last week and mostly had 47 degrees was the low and low 50’s at surface. What is the best ground temp for them to grow?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found 8 this evening after work at an early spot. Nothing really big yet. They seem to be a little behind this year compared to the past few years. Only way to know is to look. A little rain wouldn’t hurt either getting crunchy quickly. Also got lucky and found another shed antler to add to the collection always a plus imo lol.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Check two spots yesterday in pg that produced two years ago got skunked. Walked a new area near my house in Carroll co this evening nothing. Hopefully Friday I can get out again.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Sponge Eater said:


> I have checked the last 3 days in different spots. I will again when I get home from work today. Nothing so far. I checked temps last week and mostly had 47 degrees was the low and low 50’s at surface. What is the best ground temp for them to grow?


The best answer I have is I don’t know. I’m learning too. If you are in an area with blacks look hard when you get above 45 With others low 50’s. That should be the start Of seeing them.The 62 I saw today was strange for me . I stick a probe in the ground when Im not finding shrooms or I would not bother. The 62 today was the highest (I think )that I’ve seen next to a shroom for me. Good luck neighbor…..


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

redfred said:


> I told myself this year I'm going to be patient. It's been a slow warm up but today was so nice I had to go look. So if I'm going anywhere it's to my one early spot. As soon as I walk in the woods and look around I think it's to early the vegetation seems behind what it should be. I took some ground temps. the low was 49 the high was 54 .. Much warmer then I would have thought. Then I get to my little micro climate. Just the one.
> View attachment 41702


Interested to know the pH reading of that spot. How do you like that meter? I’m do for my annual purchase, I don’t think I’d leave that one behind though.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Thought I would share this pic. Never stops amazing me how these things grow sometimes. There was barely enough room between the 2 rocks for the stem to grow through maybe a quarter inch


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

Found these two today. Seems like another week and some rain would be good. But nice to find a few on a quick stroll. Out in Washington County


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Crazy find @Kbshroom


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Walked a bunch this afternoon hit a spot that normally starts producing late April nothing yet. Nothing in any of the other spots either.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Took a LOT of energy and crawling around to find a tiny guy. Just enough to feed my frenzy for the next few weeks!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Took a LOT of energy and crawling around to find a tiny guy. Just enough to feed my frenzy for the next few weeks!
> View attachment 41802


Takes good eyes to find those makes all the hard work worth it. Congrats on your find and hopefully many more to come soon it’s finally that time of year!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Gapland Hunter said:


> Found these two today. Seems like another week and some rain would be good. But nice to find a few on a quick stroll. Out in Washington County


Have to agree with you. Seems they are slow to wake up this year. Good luck to you


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Two hours in Northern Baltimore County today. 5 half free and one dehydrated gray/yellow.


----------



## Smoketown (9 mo ago)

Have went two days both Washington County and Frederick County. Not a thing found. Ground temps above 50 now.


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

Smoketown said:


> Have went two days both Washington County and Frederick County. Not a thing found. Ground temps above 50 now.


I think another week for this area, asparagus is just coming up at my place and usually I gauge off how much I am harvesting as a prediction of morels being out. Ground cover seems decent in the woods but tulip leaves haven’t budded out much yet either.


----------



## Smoketown (9 mo ago)

Gapland Hunter said:


> I think another week for this area, asparagus is just coming up at my place and usually I gauge off how much I am harvesting as a prediction of morels being out. Ground cover seems decent in the woods but tulip leaves haven’t budded out much yet either.


id have to agree, we checked two of our spots that normally produce every year and nothing. We always look back at photos of previous years for dates and last year we found found them April 18th and the 22nd. Years prior wasnt until early May


----------



## Smoketown (9 mo ago)

This was our best year, 2016 I believe.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Been searching almost everyday for the past week and half. Last year found the first one on April 18th. Well today one day earlier I stumbled on some mini shrooms after a dozen catch n release trout!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Ran by what’s usually a later spot yesterday and snagged a few as I’m not in the area that often. Amongst the pines under a dying black cherry. Observation that areas with pines tend to warm quicker and hold that warmth longer. Not sure if that theory holds water but if you find your target trees near or in the pines, can’t hurt to take a gander. 

Pretty weird year so far, early spots have been crickets to then find them in a late spot first while people 30 miles north are finding sizable yellows. After this warm up I’m thinking this time next week should be game on. Put your rain dance shoes on. 🌧🤘🏼


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@Fowlkiller funny you mentioned pines. I have found quite a few under cedars so far this year. Not as many around the usual trees yet. Maybe you’re theory is right. Found these yesterday few were under cedars. Actually had a couple inches of snow out my way Monday crazy weather this year 😂


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Took a walk today to the same spot I was at a week ago to check on the one I left. There was 1 more but the one I left has not moved much and was a little burnt on top. All the ground temps. had dropped at least 6 degrees from last time but we all know what the weather has been like the last few days so not unexpected. I did see a lot of dogwoods starting to bloom. Glad to see some finds on here and hope the weather coming will help. @Fowlkiller the ph there was 6.8 but that meter is a pain to use... I'm still looking for the one you lost...


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Checked a new spot in Howard County again today with very old growth poplar, ash, cherry and elm. Nothing. Looked perfect but not a thing. Soil temp was 53. Still too early? Going to check all of my Baltimore Co. spots this weekend. Hopefully the little ones I left last weekend are all grown up now (and not in someone else's skillet)!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Spending hours in the woods only to have them right in your friends teeny tiny yard.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I’m sure as nice a friend as you must be you volunteer to do some free weeding…..This and @Kbshroom ’s rock find are good examples of hunting barriers…. By the way love the avatar it makes me want to say “ nice rock” in your hand or is it on your hand…. I’m not sure… best of luck to all


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> I’m sure as nice a friend as you must be you volunteer to do some free weeding…..This and @Kbshroom ’s rock find are good examples of hunting barriers…. By the way love the avatar it makes me want to say “ nice rock” in your hand or is it on your hand…. I’m not sure… best of luck to all


 Thanks!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Ok, guys, long shot here. I have a few spots in Baltimore County and Howard County that are not up yet. Found 2 greys in 4 hours hiking today in Gunpowder in a spot that is usually money. One of the two, I left last weekend! 5 half free and one small grey last weekend in Prettyboy. Tomorrow is my birthday (47) so my kids (9/11) agreed to hike with me and I am trying to figure out where to go. My honey holes in Balto Co. are not worth hiking yet. I am google earth scouting but having trouble picking a spot. Not looking for anyone's spot but if you had to pick a county/park to search tomorrow where would you go? Thinking Catoctin, Gathland, Cunningham Falls, Harpers Ferry. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Gapland Hunter (Apr 15, 2019)

snowranger said:


> Ok, guys, long shot here. I have a few spots in Baltimore County and Howard County that are not up yet. Found 2 greys in 4 hours hiking today in Gunpowder in a spot that is usually money. One of the two, I left last weekend! 5 half free and one small grey last weekend in Prettyboy. Tomorrow is my birthday (47) so my kids (9/11) agreed to hike with me and I am trying to figure out where to go. My honey holes in Balto Co. are not worth hiking yet. I am google earth scouting but having trouble picking a spot. Not looking for anyone's spot but if you had to pick a county/park to search tomorrow where would you go? Thinking Catoctin, Gathland, Cunningham Falls, Harpers Ferry. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


I live 1/4” mile from Gathland, cool for site visit and the area seems like it should produce but have never had much luck there. Harpers ferry is only 10 minutes away and have heard of lots of people finding in that area but think on ridges near there(blacks not yellows). Good luck, I think better chance at harpers ferry but they are so close I would try both and that way you and family can see two at one trip. Gathland is not a large park but the AT runs thru it and the monument is cool to see.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

snowranger said:


> Ok, guys, long shot here. I have a few spots in Baltimore County and Howard County that are not up yet. Found 2 greys in 4 hours hiking today in Gunpowder in a spot that is usually money. One of the two, I left last weekend! 5 half free and one small grey last weekend in Prettyboy. Tomorrow is my birthday (47) so my kids (9/11) agreed to hike with me and I am trying to figure out where to go. My honey holes in Balto Co. are not worth hiking yet. I am google earth scouting but having trouble picking a spot. Not looking for anyone's spot but if you had to pick a county/park to search tomorrow where would you go? Thinking Catoctin, Gathland, Cunningham Falls, Harpers Ferry. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


Happy Birthday! I hope you all find some!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Gapland Hunter said:


> I live 1/4” mile from Gathland, cool for site visit and the area seems like it should produce but have never had much luck there. Harpers ferry is only 10 minutes away and have heard of lots of people finding in that area but think on ridges near there(blacks not yellows). Good luck, I think better chance at harpers ferry but they are so close I would try both and that way you and family can see two at one trip. Gathland is not a large park but the AT runs thru it and the monument is cool to see.


Thanks so much for the info. We have hiked Harpers Ferry as a family but never looked for mushrooms there. Lots of traffic.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Ended up hiking a few miles in Catoctin. Found some old poplars and it looked good but not one. Ground was pretty dry. Ugh.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Finally got into a few on Friday. Things are well behind, by 2 weeks or more for most spots. Temps are supposed to dip back down this week so long as we can get some rain, I’m still holding out hope for a strong finish.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Found a few while out today chasing turkeys in Carrol county. Picked 7 in a new spot I’d never looked before. All were tight to the base of trees and on the west side of them. Found under poplars and maples. 

check another spot I found a few years ago that had some starting to come up left them for Tuesday to get bigger 
Hopfully Tuesday we get some more rain.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Looked around today and it is really DRY. Pray to the rain Gods so we can get some shrooms in our baskets.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Looked around today and it is really DRY. Pray to the rain Gods so we can get some shrooms in our baskets.


X2


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Finally got into a few on Friday. Things are well behind, by 2 weeks or more for most spots. Temps are supposed to dip back down this week so long as we can get some rain, I’m still holding out hope for a strong finish.


Nice finds! I agree with you 100% way behind this year but seems to be picking up just gotta pray for rain.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Finally found a few in Balto Co today. They were small and some hit by snails already so I picked most of what I saw. Glad to have a pan full though! Praying for rain!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Well I think we all would agree that we need some rain... It looks like we may see some tomorrow let's hope so..Yesterday I went back to the one I saw 11 days ago with hope there would be more. Just 3 in total . I went on to 2 other spots and just one beat up half free.. This week should be telling as to what kind of year this will be let's hope for an explosion by the end of the week.. good luck to all..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Went to one of my late spots 5 days ago found a few just starting. Returned today and found these. Was starting to wonder been a less than ideal year so far never give up hope.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Kbshroom said:


> Went to one of my late spots 5 days ago found a few just starting. Returned today and found these. Was starting to wonder been a less than ideal year so far never give up hope.
> View attachment 42232


Nice haul, congratulations!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Kbshroom said:


> Went to one of my late spots 5 days ago found a few just starting. Returned today and found these. Was starting to wonder been a less than ideal year so far never give up hope.
> View attachment 42232


Impressive haul. What do you do with them all ?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Impressive haul. What do you do with them all ?


@Hesseltine32 I eat a lot of them. I give away quite a few to couple elderly folks who can’t get out and some friends. I also have frozen and dehydrated them. Imo freezing them was better. But like anything else they definitely taste better fresh. Needless to say they disappear fast lol


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

@Kbshroom i tried dehydrating some a couple years ago when I found a giant patch but they fell apart pretty bad.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@Hesseltine32 I would have to say they really have to be prime ones. The really large ones tend to fall apart no matter what you do it seems. Honestly best to eat those rather than try to store them. Just my opinion. Maybe someone else knows a better way of storing them. Have heard of people hanging them to air dry instead of dehydrating but I have never tried that method.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

So @Kbshroom what is your strategy going forward? Are you you still thinking early or late spots? Congratulations on your finds …..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@redfred I can’t say I have much of a strategy this year lol. But jokes aside some early spots seem to just be producing but slowly few here and there. One early spot haven’t found any. Was very surprised to find them in the area I did given the way this year has been. Other 2 late spots I have found 0 in one and couple just starting. So guess just keep checking the early spots regularly and hopefully with a little rain maybe the late spots will be good in a week or so. Hard to pin them down this year


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Went today where I left a few Sunday to grow. They didn’t grow at all so picked them and found a few more. 9 decent size yellows enough for a meal. Hopefully get some more to come up with the rain


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Kbshroom said:


> @Hesseltine32 I would have to say they really have to be prime ones. The really large ones tend to fall apart no matter what you do it seems. Honestly best to eat those rather than try to store them. Just my opinion. Maybe someone else knows a better way of storing them. Have heard of people hanging them to air dry instead of dehydrating but I have never tried that method.


I hung and dried a small bunch last year with great success. That said, it took about three days for them to get cracker-dry, and that's in a desert climate. I don't imagine y'all would have much success with your humidity out there in Indiana. This year I plan on using a dehydrator - unless I find a ton, in which case I'm drying them outside on my friend's trampoline.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Hmmm. I found a jar hidden in upper cupboard today. The DO keep well in my opinion, Dehydrated and vacuum sealed. I remember giving some to my sister and brother telling them not to use as decorations, then forget about mine. 2019 was banner year for me.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Found a pile in Harford County yesterday. They weren't there on Sunday so the warmth and rain earlier in the week pushed them up! Get out there!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

This can't be good. Double whammy. Low humidity drying winds and freeze warning!

*Special Weather Statement until THU 6:15 PM EDT*
1 of 3
*Action Recommended*
Avoid the subject event as per the instructions
*Issued By*
Baltimore/Washington - MD, US, National Weather Service
*Affected Area*
Northern Baltimore County
*Description*
...ENHANCED THREAT FOR THE SPREAD OF WILDFIRES THIS AFTERNOON... *Minimum relative humidity* values will drop to between 20 and 25 percent across much of Maryland, portions of the Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia, and portions of northern and central Virginia. Northwest winds will gust frequently between 20 and 30 mph, while the *strongest winds will coincide with the lowest relative humidity during the mid to late afternoon hours. Fuel moisture will continue to dry out during this time.* The combination of low fuel moisture, low relative humidity, and gusty winds will enhance the threat for the spread of wildfires. Outdoor burning is strongly discouraged during this time. Please refer to your local burn permitting authority on whether you can burn. If you do burn, use extreme caution and ensure fire suppression is readily available.
*Freeze Watch from FRI 1:00 AM EDT until FRI 9:00 AM EDT*
2 of 3
*Action Recommended*
Make preparations per the instructions
*Issued By*
Baltimore/Washington - MD, US, National Weather Service
*Affected Area*
Portions of central, north central and northern Maryland, central, northern, northwest and western Virginia and panhandle West Virginia
*Description*
.*..FREEZE WATCH* REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING... ...FREEZE WARNING IS CANCELLED... WHAT...Sub-freezing temperatures as low as 31 possible. WHERE...Portions of central, north central and northern Maryland, central, northern, northwest and western Virginia and panhandle West Virginia. WHEN...From late tonight through Friday morning. IMPACTS...Frost and freeze conditions could kill crops, other sensitive vegetation and possibly damage unprotected outdoor plumbing. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... Take steps now to protect tender plants from the cold. To prevent freezing and possible bursting of outdoor water pipes they should be wrapped, drained, or allowed to drip slowly. Those that have in-ground sprinkler systems should drain them and cover above- ground pipes to protect them from freezing.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

snowranger said:


> This can't be good. Double whammy. Low humidity drying winds and freeze warning!
> 
> *Special Weather Statement until THU 6:15 PM EDT*
> 1 of 3
> ...


That really sucks


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Kokomorel said:


> That really sucks


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Found 2 yesterday and jumped
a hen on a turkey nest of 13 eggs. Only 3.5 miles put on the boots  First ones found in 10 days. This was banner week last year, not this year.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

snowranger said:


> Found a pile in Harford County yesterday. They weren't there on Sunday so the warmth and rain earlier in the week pushed them up! Get out there!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

well I guess the good news is I found 3 times today what I have all year....The bad news is that was only 12...I took all I saw with the chance of a freeze coming at least they were fresh... There is still hope...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Checked a spot this afternoon. Found decent amount. All were pretty dry from wind and lack of rain. Only a couple large ones. They were all on the decline picked what I could find. Hopefully we get some rain this weekend and it warms back up next week. Maybe we can finish out the year with a decent flush in May 🤞🏻


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@redfred nice glad you found some and definitely still hope. @snowranger looks like a nice haul you got there congrats!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Found 2 in as many hours today. Both were higher up in elevation and not down low where I normally find them first. I need more daylight and time. More importantly, we need RAIN!


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Beautiful pictures! I especially like the second.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

emarler said:


> Beautiful pictures! I especially like the second.


Thank you!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

I have been checking this spot every few days for weeks and nothing until today. Didn’t find a bunch but some nice ones. Definitely need some rain but temps look to be good. So hopefully still time to get a few more.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Found a few more on Saturday in northern Balto Co, Today, only 2 in northern Balto .Co. before the rain. What is everyone thinking about the rain? I am out of spots to check. Go back and check spots I have picked in case there is a new flush? Keep checking spots that have been empty so far (either never came up or were picked clean before I got there)? Or do you think they are done in central MD?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@snowranger if I were you it never hurts to recheck areas for some late risers. But I would definitely check areas where you think they haven’t came up yet. I have found a few way later than usual this year. Seems kinda harder to predict this year imo best to get out as much as possible and see what you find. Good luck to you and congrats on your finds!


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

I found a morels as late as May 18th last season. In fact, that's when i found the largest ones. This season stinks compared to last, which was my first morel season ever.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Sponge Eater said:


> I found a morels as late as May 18th last season. In fact, that's when i found the largest ones. This season stinks compared to last, which was my first morel season ever.


I have it worse. My first season was 2020 which was a banner year!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Kbshroom said:


> @snowranger if I were you it never hurts to recheck areas for some late risers. But I would definitely check areas where you think they haven’t came up yet. I have found a few way later than usual this year. Seems kinda harder to predict this year imo best to get out as much as possible and see what you find. Good luck to you and congrats on your finds!



Thanks for the advice Kbshroom! Those buggers are tough to figure out! The two I found yesterday were a mile apart with barren big poplars in between that usually produce. Maybe they popped last week and someone beat me to them! I think I will go back to my go to spot in a few days and see if the rain pushes some more up. Good luck to all!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

How we doing kids? I found a few that were on their way out but have seen pictures of beautiful yellows popping. I want to get out there.







ko


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

pollackeee said:


> How we doing kids? I found a few that were on their way out but have seen pictures of beautiful yellows popping. I want to get out there.
> 
> Nice late season finds! I think I am headed out tomorrow. Can't decide on my already picked spot (over a week ago) or my had not produced yet spot (as of last weekend)!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Found one big yellow in Howard County today after work. Just 1!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Still trying to figure this year out. Today was the first I've been out in awhile. Life happens... I went to one of my late spots hoping to find a few and I did.. Most were very fresh so I ventured to a spot I had been to last week with a friend but only had a short time to look and found zero then. Today was a little better and most were in good shape. I first thought I would need to find them in the deep shade but I found none there and the ones I did find were in the open...Who knows what's going on but I still think there is hope. I don't know how much the weather coming will help but if you can get out safely and take a look ....... Happy Mothers Day too....


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> Still trying to figure this year out. Today was the first I've been out in awhile. Life happens... I went to one of my late spots hoping to find a few and I did.. Most were very fresh so I ventured to a spot I had been to last week with a friend but only had a short time to look and found zero then. Today was a little better and most were in good shape. I first thought I would need to find them in the deep shade but I found none there and the ones I did find were in the open...Who knows what's going on but I still think there is hope. I don't know how much the weather coming will help but if you can get out safely and take a look ....... Happy Mothers Day too....
> View attachment 42886
> 
> View attachment 42887


Nice!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

I found more yesterday than I have yet at one time (which was only 7) Some disintegrated and were water logged. Still better then not finding them. I know after last night's rain the ones I found would not hold up. However, maybe when the sun comes back out we will see an explosion! 🤞


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@pollackeee very nice finds hopefully they keep coming. @redfred glad to hear you were able to get out and find a pile. Been finding a few here and there myself but seems to be slowing down for me at most spots. Went out in the rain this afternoon to check one of the last spots I find them. Got lucky picked a few good size ones. Left a bunch of smaller poplar mushrooms. Seem to be just starting there 🤞🏻 Hoping the rain gets more popping up and doesn’t wash all the ones that are up already. Good luck to all keep on hunting!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Did pretty well today for a short walk during the break in the rain in Moco. Wish I would have been there 3-4 days ago. Found as many as I picked that were gone by already. finally got some big ones though.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@Hesseltine32 nice haul there. Always a challenge getting there at the perfect time.


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Found some more in Harford Co today in the rain. Woke up at 7am and looked for 3+ hrs in the rain. No one around so I could hunt close to trails. All of the ones on the right were soft so i had to eat them today! Feels like there might be another flush this year







!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

snowranger said:


> Found some more in Harford Co today in the rain. Woke up at 7am and looked for 3+ hrs in the rain. No one around so I could hunt close to trails. All of the ones on the right were soft so i had to eat them today! Feels like there might be another flush this year
> View attachment 43030
> !


And the saying "one more tree" was the key. Found 20 around one tree and just when I was giving up (boots full of water) found another flush with 10 fresh ones. Get out there, it is almost over.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@snowranger congrats always fun when you get into them like that. Hope you find a bunch more!


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Found 3 today. Best ones of the season. Will be out again tomorrow in different spot.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

@Sponge Eater nice pics. Those are in great shape congrats and good luck tmw!


----------



## snowranger (10 mo ago)

Anyone been out lately? I am thinking it is getting close to done but optimistic there is a second flush after the rain last weekend and warmth this week. Predictions?


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

snowranger said:


> Anyone been out lately? I am thinking it is getting close to done but optimistic there is a second flush after the rain last weekend and warmth this week. Predictions?


I will be out in a few hours searching. I tend to agree the weather should produce something. Found my last ones May 18th last year.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Found 3 more this evening. Same place different spots. Hard to believe I could have missed these on Sunday. I definitely looked where I found them. They are in decline.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

I went out a few days ago and found some mostly small poplar mushrooms. Left quite a few and some were falling apart due to the rain. This spot always produces late but imo they are on the downward side in that area. All depends where you look though. Stopped along a backroad because I drank too much coffee at work couple days ago and ended up stumbling across these lol. You just never know


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

This has been a strange year... but aren't they all... I went to a spot I have not been to all year today thinking I'm just wasting my time. I should know better IF YOU DON'T GO YOU WON'T KNOW. Found about 2 dozen and was surprised how fresh some were.. The showy orchids were blooming all over (most years to me that means big yellow time) but not seeing many yellows . Strange year but there is still hope.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you reverend Fred! I will be out tomorrow!


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Was Out today. Two searches and nothing. Well I did have some action. I can say I have never seen or will ever again see turtles get in it on


----------

